# Non married couples living together



## davidcooke (Apr 14, 2012)

I have heard that non married couples living together is frowned upon.Myself and my girlfriend are moving over this summer and want to know what the story is.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Done a million times on here, if you search you'll get the ins and outs.

Summary, it's a illegal but loads of people do it. Act like your married and don't draw attention to yourself is the general advice but if you are caught you stand a good chance of being deported.


----------



## rasskass (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi I been looking on this forum but ant find the right answer. Please help

I want to make an offer for an apartment but before I can make an offer they have given me a form to fill to see if they even want me there. 

Point is they want a visa copy. On the visa it says your not married and on the form it wants the name of the people living with you. If I put her name an put wife they will see on the visa I'm not married. Should I not put her name down? Would there be problems after wards?

If any one has experience with landlords please share and tips or advice 

Thank you


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

where does it say on your visa that you are not married??????

If you put her name down they may ask to see your marriage certificate. However if you lie and they find out after you move in they could kick you out. I would be up front and tell them you are not married. If they are fine with it go ahead - if not look for another apartment where they don't ask so many questions and rent in your name only. 

Individual landlords tend not to care but if this is a building owned by a local then they may insist on married couples only.


----------

